
Tim Draper Tells NBC Bay Area That Bitcoin Will Replace Cash in Four Years - LCatalan
In this week’s episode of NBC Bay Area’s podcast Sand Hill Road, business and tech reporter Scott McGrew sits down with billionaire investor Tim Draper who makes more predictions for the cryptocurrency Bitcoin and stands by his defense of Theranos founder and CEO, Elizabeth Holmes.<p>McGrew and Draper discuss the future of cryptocurrencies, including Bitcoin. Draper asserts cryptocurrencies will supplant all other forms of payment in four years. He tells McGrew that some businesses “will laugh at you” if other forms of payment are used.<p>On Holmes, Draper – who invested $1 million in Theranos – reveals why he hasn&#x27;t paid much attention to all the reports and evidence documenting Holmes&#x27; transgressions and defends her. “I thought why would I follow that person?” he says about John Carreyrou’s first Wall Street Journal article that raised doubts on Theranos. “I’m going to follow people who do deep research and really understand things, not people who have an agenda and want to take down an entrepreneur.” Draper ends his comments on Holmes by saying “this attack and vicious rumor mill to try to take down Elizabeth Holmes has been a real setback for humanity.”<p>Sand Hill Road is a new weekly podcast hosted by NBC Bay Area&#x2F;KNTV business and tech reporter Scott McGrew, featuring interviews from the heart of Silicon Valley with the venture capitalists, start-ups, and innovators behind the trending technologies of tomorrow.<p>In next week’s episode of Sand Hill Road, Alphabet, Inc. chairman John Hennesey talks with McGrew about possible government regulation, entrepreneurship, and Google’s big plans in San Jose.<p>To listen to past episodes featuring interviews with Elad Gil, Randy Komisar and Maynard Webb among others, subscribe to Sand Hill Road on iTunes and wherever podcasts are available.
======
AnimalMuppet
I'm pretty sure that, even within SF/Silicon Valley, Bitcoin (or any Coin)
will _not_ replace cash by 2023.

------
anoncoward111
No thanks! Cash and credit will never leave my wallet.

If someone doesn't want to accept those, I will find someone who will.

I can't wait 26 minutes for a tx to confirm

------
jordanmmck
Cryptocurrencies will replace cash and eventually most of our financial
system. But it won't be Bitcoin. Bitcoin has massive uncertainties in its
security model ([https://medium.com/coinmonks/bitcoin-security-a-negative-
exp...](https://medium.com/coinmonks/bitcoin-security-a-negative-
exponential-95e78b6b575)). Ethereum has a much greater chance of winning.

------
verdverm
In two years, I'd bet private bank blockchains will be moving more money than
all cryptocurrency combined.

